# Gull-Wing Door Upgrade



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to do a Mod like this if possible on our Cars?

I think it'd be freakin sweet!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to do a Mod like this if possible on our Cars?
> 
> I think it'd be freakin sweet!


Seen it, can't remember who did it....... I tried to search and came up with nothing... :confused


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I can tell you that it aint cheep, they have to cut, grind and paint the car to do it in many cases, I know on some cars its anywhere from 1500 to 4000. every one I have seen it's also a MF to get out of.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i think the heading should not call that chop an "upgrade" since that is an opinion. i think "modification" would be more like it.

i dont think adding weight to the car in order to look kewl getting in and out (if the body is limber enough to not look like a fool) is in upgrade. now boosting the power while keeing driveability and increasing mpg, that is an upgrade.

stripes, paint, $5 superchargers are all modifications.

cags eliminator, that is an upgrade.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


Can I get Beans with that?


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL. You are right I should have wrote Mod.

And the weight can't be that much of a factor, and If I was really concerned about weight I would strip the car down.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


Thanks, I couldn't find the bowl of rice pic that you posted.... :lol:


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I saw this done to a new 350z - a dealership in St Louis had it sitting out front. I didn't have my camera or I would have taken a pic of it. It looked sweet. I should have stopped to see how much they added to the price of the car for it.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like piss on a GTO.

http://www.newagegto.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4492

And by the way... they're "lambo doors" not gullwing. Gullwing doors might actually look good (but would probably still come out rice).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

djdub said:


> Looks like piss on a GTO.
> 
> http://www.newagegto.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4492
> 
> And by the way... they're "lambo doors" not gullwing. Gullwing doors might actually look good (but would probably still come out rice).


Hey!

That looks like ass!


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

So what is next, suicide doors! :lol:


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

you should be shot to do a mod like this.....I have seen it, and it looks like crap..........IMO


----------

